# Chen Qingzhou (1934 – 2015)



## Xue Sheng (Sep 25, 2015)

From Slanted Flying Journal of Tai Chi Chuan



> Master Chen Qingzhou (1934 – 2015) passed away on September 21, 2015. He was a 19th-generation lineage holder of Chen Style Tai Chi Chuan.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 25, 2015)

.


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Not TapaTalk. Really.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 27, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers sent to all his family members and students.


----------



## CrushingFist (Jan 27, 2016)

/sad 
Is this the man the movie is based on ?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 27, 2016)

*.*


----------

